# Server als PC verwenden



## Html (15. September 2007)

Hallo, habe bei ebay folgendes Angebot gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160156903125&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=006


Jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich einen solchen Server auch als stinknormalen PC mit Windows verwenden kann? Und ob ich dort noch weiter PCI Karten wie WLAN etc. stecken kann? Was ist mit dem Speicher, ist das ein spezieller?


Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. September 2007)

Im Prinzip kannst du ihn als normalen PC verwenden. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher obs so Slim-Cases noch mit aktueller Hardware gibt. Jedenfalls dürftest du Probleme haben hohe PCI-Karten einzubauen.


----------



## fluessig (15. September 2007)

Ich wuerde den Server nicht kaufen. Mit PCI Karten kommst du da nicht weit, denn an der Blende hinten und aus der Beschreibung laesst sich nichts erkennen, dass dem so waere. Auch mit dem USB Anschluss koenntest du eine Entaeuschung erleben - ist mit Wahrscheinlichkeit nur ein USB 1.1 Anschluss, d.h. sehr langsam.

Der Speicher ist so ne Sache - erstmal, es ist kein spezieller, nur ein schon ein sehr altes Format - 168 pin DIMM. Aus der Beschreibung kann man nicht entnehmen, wie die Speicherbaenke belegt sind, also eventuell 2x 128 und 1x 256 MB und dann bist du da am Maximum oder musst was ausbauen um mit groesseren Riegeln zu erweitern. 512 MB sind da ganz ok fuer den Prozessor.

Insgesamt wuerde ich von dem Angebot abraten, allerdings hast du den genauen Verwendungszweck ja nicht genannt, mir waere der Prozessor zu lahm und eventuell ist das Teil auch noch laut.


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. September 2007)

Es gibt durchaus PCI-Karten für solche schmalen Gehäuse. Allerdings hab ich bis jetzt nur Netzwerkkarten gesehen, die eben low-profile sind und bei anderen, nicht so simplen Karten könnte es eng werden. Die Rechenleistung ist für nen Arbeits-PC mit Ubuntu schon ausreichend und läuft annehmbar flüssig (einen hier als Zweitrechner hab). Aber wie gesagt: Ob es noch aktuelle Server in dem Format gibt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Html (16. September 2007)

Also trotz allen Ratschlägen habe ich das Ding für 56 € + 19€ Versand ersteigert. 
Was ich damit vor habe ist folgendes: Möchte mir eine mp3-Musikkiste mit Endstufe, Mixer und PC bauen - halt so eine eierlegende Wollmilschsau...

Dafür habe ich gedacht müsste der Rechner doch vollkommen ausreichen und von den Abmessungen ist er halt perfekt. Es soll lediglich Traktor 3 auf dem PC laufen.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (17. September 2007)

Ein Servergehäuse ist nicht für den Desktopbetrieb gedacht....einerseits sind die Lüfter in der Regel sehr laut. Andererseits ist wenig Platz für Standardfeature wie Laufwerkseinschübe oder front Ports..

ob du da noch viel hörst von deiner musik


----------



## the incredible Leitman (11. Dezember 2007)

ENDLICH!

Nach genau so einem Thread hab ich schon lange gesucht ^^
(Danke Forum Such Funktion :-*)

Aber sowas würde mich auch interressieren,
Kann man einen Server prinzipiell als Desktop Ersatz verwenden?
Ich meine, ist das technisch möglich?

Da ich Sun Microsystems Reseller und Partner bin, bekomme ich eben Systeme zum Einkaufspreis... Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt,

so ein Teil mit 5 TerraByte Speicher, 8 PCI Slots (X und E), 32 GIG RAM, Athlon Opteron QuadCore... 
wär doch sicher nicht kervehrt oder?
Aber wie würde das mit GrafikKarten aussehen? 
Wir soetwas unterstützt?
Vor allem wegen neuen Videotechnologien und so...

Das das dann halt verdammt laut ist, spielt keine Rolle...
ich bin taub 

Aber wäre das rein theoretisch möglioch?
Wo kann ich mich darüber informieren?
Gibts soetwas bereits?

Hoffe irgendwer weiß da etwas

danke
mfg
the incredible Leitman


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. Dezember 2007)

Natürlich. Es ist ein PC wie jeder andere nur eben mit besonderer Hardware. Treibertechnisch sollte das ganze ja kein Problem darstellen und wenn die Schnittstelle ja da ist und entsprechend genutzt werden kann. Nur eben ist bei einem Servermainboard der Bus anders verteilt. Sprich du hast etwa weniger USB-Ports dafür aber mehr interne Schnittstellen. Und wenn du neuere Grafikkarten nutzen möchtest solltest du darauf achten, dass du PCI-Express als 16-fach Schnittstelle hast und nicht etwa 2 8-fache.


----------



## ronaldh (11. Dezember 2007)

Der Unterschied zwischen Servern und PC's begründet sich in der anderen Zielsetzung, die ein Server haben soll, prinzipiell ist ein Server ja erstmal ein PC, und man kann theoretisch auch einen PC als Server einsetzen.

Unterschiede in der Zielsetzung von Servern sind u.a.:
Server sollen 24 Stunden/7 Tage zuverlässig laufen, und das über ein paar Jahre. Ein Serverausfall ist immer eine mittlere Katastrophe. Daher verfügen gute Server in der Regel über ausgefeilte Überwachungsfeatures, es werden häufig spezielle Speicherbausteine (und natürlich auch andere Bauteile) mit geringst möglichen Fehlertoleranzen eingesetzt, Davon hat man natürlich auch Vorteile im normalen PC-Betrieb.

Demgegenüber steht jedoch. dass die Grafik- und Audiofähigkeiten nur niedrigsten Ansprüchen entsprechen, da Server in der Regel in einem Serverraum stehen, und wohl nie für Multimedia-Anwendungen genutzt werden. Und natürlich sind Server meist sehr laut, da die Lüfter halt auch unter Volllast im 24/7-Betrieb für einen kühlen Kopf sorgen sollen.

ronaldh


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. Dezember 2007)

Und man kann bei einigen Servern eben deshalb auch Bauteile im laufenden Betrieb austauschen.


----------



## the incredible Leitman (11. Dezember 2007)

Danke erstmal euch zwei für die Antworten ^^

Na das klingt doch gut... USB Ports haben alle in Frage kommenden Server 6,
und eben PCI Steckplätze... und wenn ich mich nicht irre, gibt es dich eh PCI Karten, die 4-5 USB Ports habe... das wär also nicht so das Problem...

Das mit den Grafikkarten wär dann eher blöde -.-
Weil ich glaub, die sind nur 8-fach Karten...

Aber werd mich da noch genauer informieren 

Falls da dann doch 16-fach sind, wieviele Grafikkarten könnte man dann theoretisch zusammenschließen?
Bei GeForce kenn ichs, SLI, 
bei ATI gibts halt Crossfire... aber das sind jeweils 2 Karten...

Geht das auch mit noch mehr Karten?

Denn so überleg ich mir nun ehrlich, ob ich mir nen Sun Server zuleg...
Hab nen "Abstellraum" gleich gegenüber von meinem Arbeitszimmer,
Der Server hat wie gesagt 6 USB Ports (für Maus, Tastatur, Drucker...etc) und nen stinknormalen VGA Ausgang...
Da kann ich halt dann die Kabeln durch Löcher in der Wand durchziehen, eventuell noch abdichten und passt.

Dann hab ich in meinem Arbeitszimmer an der Wand nur Monitor, Tastatur und Maus, sowie externe Geräte und der Server ist abgeschottet om restlichen Zimmer.

Betriebssystem wirds wahrscheinlich Windows werden... oder gibts da Einschränkungen, wenn ich den Server tatsächlich zum spielen verwenden würde?

EDIT:
@Raubkopierer:
Ja, PSU's, Festplatten, Fans.. alles hot plug- / bzw. swappable.
Außerdem wird Raid 0 und 1 standartmäßig unterstützt, wodurch eine gute Datensicherung präsent ist.
Außerdem habe die Modelle, zwischen denen ich wähle eine integrierte "Firewall" zum Schutz gegen Buffer Attacke...
wie sich das bewährt oder auswirkt weiß ich zwar nicht,
aber es hört sich auf jeden Fal gut an, wenn es da steht >.<

Hoffe ich geh euch nicht auf die Nerven
mfg
Leitman


----------



## fluessig (11. Dezember 2007)

Mehr als zwei Grafikkarten kann man bisher mit SLI und Crossfire nicht gemeinsam zur Berechnung eines Spieles nutzen. Ausserdem muss diese Möglichkeit vom Chipsatz unterstützt werden, ob das bei einem Server machbar ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Du musst wahrscheinlich mit nur einer Grafikkarte leben. 

Atis kommende Spider-Plattform unterstützt soweit ich gehört hab bis zu 4 Grafikkarten.

Bezüglich Windows als Betriebssystem: da machen die 32 GB RAM natürlich erst mit XP 64bit / Vista Sinn. xp 64 unterstützt bis zu 128 GB. Da du mit beiden Systemen immer wieder mal mit Kompatibilitätsproblemen konfrontiert wirst könnte das beim spielen älterer Spiele ein Kriterium sein. Allerdings sollte XP 64 schon annähernd so kompatibel sein wie XP.

32 Bit Systeme machen bei dieser Menge RAM keinen Sinn.


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. Dezember 2007)

Natürlich ist 64Bit Pflicht. Das mit dem Chipsatz stimmt allerdings. Ich glaube nicht, dass die auf SLI ausgelegt sein werden. Müsste man halt schaun. SLI unterstützt übrigens bis zu 4 Karten im Quad-SLI 
Gibt nicht umsonst Boards, die den PCI-Express Bus auf 4 16x Schnittstellen aufgepumpt haben. Aber sowas wirst du bei Servern weniger finden. Dort sind mehr PCI-E 1x oder PCI-E 4x üblich für Lan-Karten und Raid-Controller.


----------



## the incredible Leitman (11. Dezember 2007)

Ahhh ja stimmt... das hab ich ja total vergessem >.<

Windows 32 Bits OS unterstützen ja gar nicht soviel RAM *argl* 

Ja und wegen den GraKas... dann ist das sowieso blöd -.-

Tja, Mist, vielleicht hat DESHALB keiner nen Gaming Server in der Form -.-
Wenn, dann würde ich das Teil schon als High End System verwenden wollen,
wegen mächtigen Prozessoren und viel RAM... aber ohne aktuelle Grakas im DoppelPack oder sogar mehr und unterstützendem Betriebssystem kann mans wohl vergessen...

Stimmt.... also auch kein DX10, keine Dualen Grafikkarten...

Na Mist... dann wirds, bei annähernd selben Daten bezüglich Hardware doch ein Alienware Desktop werden...
Wäre zwar sowieso meine favorisierte Wahl gewesen, wäre da nicht der Preis,
ab 5000 € -.-

Aber 4 CPU, diesmal von Intel, übertaktet auf jeweils 4GHz, 4B Ram DDR3, 
2 Ati Karten HD.... (kA was ATI für Modelle hat, halt die, die Dx10 unterstützen und auch nicht so lahm sind) mit Crossfire, Wasserkühlung, 
stylisches Gehäuse, alles gedämmt für leises Gamen...
Das hat schon was ^^ 

Na ok... damit wär das Thema für mich geklärt,

Server bringens als High End Geäte auch nicht, 
wenn keine Grafik Unterstützung dabei ist -.-
Schade eigentlich


----------



## fluessig (11. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du gerne auf LANs gehst, dann sieht High-End so aus: http://www.acmeportable.de/product_info.php?products_id=154  Aber da kommt man glaub ich auch nicht mit 5000 Euro ran.


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. Dezember 2007)

Alienware ist Proll und hat einfach keinen Stil. Ein selbst zusammengestellter Rechner in einem stilvollen Gehäuse (Stahl rockt *g*) is da doch was feines.


----------



## fluessig (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich kauf mir nie wieder einen Blech-/Stahltower. Mit Dämmmatten schafft es mein Chieftecteil auf ganze 25 Kilo. Wenn dann jemand im 5ten Stock ohne Aufzug wohnt, ist das schon fast ein Grund die Lanparty zu meiden 

Prinzipiell: Selberbaun rockt (hab seit 14 Jahren keinen Fertig-PC mehr gekauft).

Aber das geht jetzt schon zu sehr Richtung  

So einen Sun Server wird man ja auch nicht gerne mitnehmen. Wir halten fest: Für Spieler ist noch kein entsprechender Server im Forum aufgetaucht. Vielleicht reicht ja mal jemand einen entspechenden Link nach, wenn es sowas gibt.


----------



## chmee (12. Dezember 2007)

Nun, die Frage ist doch, was will man nun ?

Einen kleinen fixen Boliden oder einen endgroßen Prolltower mit LEDs ?
Will man einfach nur Geld verpulvern, um 2 Frames mehr als alle Anderen zu haben oder soll es Stil haben ?
Einen seriösen Rechner mit Kraft oder Werte auf dem Papier, die man nicht nutzen kann ?

Es gibt zu Genüge µATX-Tower und Mainboards und mit n bisschen Tricksen und Suchen kann man ein sehr anständiges System hineinverpflanzen. Einen Quadcore auf 4GHz zu jagen, ist meiner Meinung nach reine Prollerei und eine Frage des Gewichts ( geschweige denn auf Anhieb realisierbar ), wer eine oder zwei externe WaKüs mit sich tragen möchte, ist selbst schuld. Und in diesem Bereich steigt die Geldausgabe exponentiell mit den rellen Systemwerten.

mfg chmee


----------



## the incredible Leitman (12. Dezember 2007)

Nein, nein, nein .... ich halte das nicht für Prollerei...  zumindest bei mir nicht 

Ich bastel halt gerne an meinen Computern herum... aber dabei eher so richtiges Baseln, schrauben, modden...
Die Hardware ansich lass ich dabei aber in Ruhe, da ich mich nit übertaktung und so absolut überhaupt nicht auskenn und mir die Zeit fehlt mich einzulesen und näher damit zu beschäftigen -.-
Und ich möcht doch nicht unbedingt was kaputt machen.

@Selberbaun Rockt:
Ja, total ^^
Hab mir bereits einen kompletten Desktop Tower gebaut, mit LEDs und anderen Spielerein... aus Plexiglas ^^
Sieht echt edel aus, ist irrsinnig leicht und alles hot swappable 
Das Problem bei nichtmetallischen Gehäusen ist leider... die Antistatic >.<

Für mich war der Grund des m9700 der, da ich sowieso auf ein Notebook angewiesen bin folgender: Da ich in der Firma demnächst auf 64 Bit Prozessoren programmiere war es für mich klar, dass ich auch einen unterstützdenen Laptop brauche... Dazu Ram und kradftvolle CPU, sonst brauch ich mit dem kompilieren ja gar nicht erst anzufangen >.<

Großer Bildschirm mit guter Auflösung, da ich in der Firma auf 4 Monitoren arbeite und somit am Notebook alles auch irgendwie reinpassen soll...
Die 2. Grafikkarte war dann eher Spielerei und weil mir dann ein Aufpreis von 1000@ schon egal war -.-

Aber da ich das Teil eben auch beruflich verwende, kann ich bis zu 60% abschreiben lassen, von daher hat sich der Kauf in jedem Fall für mich rendiert ^^

@fluessig:
*loooool* Dieser Acme PC ist ja echt mal ne innovative Idee >.<
Das kannte ich ja noch gar nicht  


@chmee:
Weder noch...
Um back to topic zu kommen, mir gings nur darum, ob ein Server einem normalen Desktop Konkurrenz machen kann... da hierbei eine höhere Leistung in bestimmten Teilen für nahezu den gleichen Preis geboten wird.

Der Alienware ALX wär nur eben das Vergleichsmodell gewesen... mit besseren Grafikoptionen, wodurch sich der Preis um einiges Vervielfacht hätte -.-

Zum Schluss, ich finde, dass Alienware schon Stil hat...
Klar, keine Frage, die verbaute Hardware ist noch kaum zu nutzen und auf jeden Fall sehr teuer, aber das Unternehmen hat sich halt genau auf das spezialisiert: Beste Hardware, Maximum was geht als Erster anzubieten...
Wer das nicht braucht, soll sich halt nen Dell oder nen stinknormalen Acer kaufen... 
Aber ich steh drauf, finde das Design super, den Support Wahnsinn und die gesamte Unternehmensphilosphie auch


----------



## olqs (17. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt meiner Meinung nach 2 Hauptgründe gegen nen Server als Arbeits- bzw eher SpielePC:
- Die Lautstärke: Wie schon angemerkt sind Server dafür ausgelegt mit allen Mitteln kühl gehalten zu werden. Ohne Rücksicht auf Lautstärke, da die normalerweise ja in nem extra Rechenzentrum stehen.
- Die internen Schnittstellen: Sind zumeist PCI-X und nicht das von den Desktopsystemen bekannte PCI Express. Daher passen auch keine Mainstream Grafikkarten.

Eine Abhilfe wäre, wenn Du dich nach Workstations umsiehst, also DesktopPCs mit viel Leistung. Bei den Grafikworkstations sind aber zumeist Nvidia Quadro oder ATI FireGL Karten verbaut. Die sind halt eigentlich für CAD ausgelegt und nicht zum spielen. Also hauptsächlich hohe OpenGL Leistung und keine Optimierungen für Direct3d.

Für mich gibts bei ner Highend-Lösung nur eine Option: Selbst zusammenbauen.
Zum einen ists preislich günstiger, als z.B. Alienware und co. Zum anderen kann man genau entscheiden welche Komponenten von welchem Hersteller verbaut werden.
Von OC versuchen halt ich nicht wirklich viel, ausser man braucht ein hohes V-(primäres männliches Geschlechtsorgan) Rating.

Edit: Die Autozensur ist auch was nettes


----------



## the incredible Leitman (17. Dezember 2007)

*lol* >.<

Ja, so stimme ich deiner Meinung zu...
Vor allem, bei StandPc's ist auf jeden Fall der Eigenbau zu bevorzugen 
Selber Modden, Teile individuell abgestimmt auf das, was man braucht
und einfach die Herausforderung ^^

Aber bei Notebooks ist man im Eigenbau doch ein wenig eingeschränkt...
außer man hat halt ne richtig fette Werkstätte im Keller, auf der man Platinen ätzen und löten kann XD


----------



## Michael Engel (17. Dezember 2007)

Also als arbeitsplatz PC`s finde ich 1 HE Servergehäuse die mit Vollauszugsschubladenhalterungen unter den Schreibtisch geschraubt sind ziemlich cool. Sowas hatten einige in meiner letzten Firma. Das fand ich schicker als die doofen riesengehäuse die daneben stehen.

Ansonsten, für zu hause bin ich seit ~ 4 Jahren auf dem Notebook trip und ich denk das wird sich so schnell nicht ändern. So sitzt man mal hier mal da in der Wohnung und arbeitet von da aus. Etwas das besonders viel Rechenleistung braucht mach ich nicht. Daher tut der Schleppi voll seinen Dienst ,)


----------



## olqs (17. Dezember 2007)

Für Notebooks ist http://www.mysn.de ne Anlaufstelle. Da kann man sich sein Notebook genau selbst konfigurieren, oder den Barebone kaufen.

Privat bin ich seit längerer Zeit auf Shuttle XPCs umgestiegen, derzeit nen SP35P2. Die sind für Lans ziemlich praktisch und nehmen auch so nicht viel Platz weg.


----------



## the incredible Leitman (17. Dezember 2007)

olqs hat gesagt.:


> Für Notebooks ist http://www.mysn.de ne Anlaufstelle. Da kann man sich sein Notebook genau selbst konfigurieren, oder den Barebone kaufen.


"Notebook selbst konfigurieren" ist ja schön und gut... aber ich kann nicht auswählen, welche Grafikkarten ich möchte? 
Und prinzipiell verläuft genauso wie auf mysn.de die Bestellung bei Alienware... -.-

Aber selbst machen ist nicht gleich Produkt konfigurieren!
Für nen standPc kann ich ganz simpel jederzeit Komponenten austauschen, dazukaufen und einbaun, was auch immer... für ein Notebook ist das ganze nicht so einfach 
Wenn ein Desktop mal doch zu heiß wird, weil er ziemlich übertaktet ist, 
oder länger auf voller Leistung läuft, 
tja, dann kann ich immer noch ein fettes Loch reinfräsen und nen Zimmerventilator dran hängen... mach das mal bei nem Notebook >.<



Michael Engel hat gesagt.:


> Also als arbeitsplatz PC`s finde ich 1 HE Servergehäuse die mit Vollauszugsschubladenhalterungen unter den Schreibtisch geschraubt sind ziemlich cool. Sowas hatten einige in meiner letzten Firma. Das fand ich schicker als die doofen riesengehäuse die daneben stehen.


Hehe, DAS ist doch echt geil ^^
Wir ham bei uns auch nur so rießige Kasterln stehn... hab mich mittlerweile aber damit abgefunden... die SIND einfach hässlich


----------



## olqs (17. Dezember 2007)

the incredible Leitman hat gesagt.:


> "Notebook selbst konfigurieren" ist ja schön und gut... aber ich kann nicht auswählen, welche Grafikkarten ich möchte?



Also ich seh die Möglichkeit bei einigen Modellen schon. Da kann ich die Grafikkarte auswählen. Es kommt halt denk ich auf die Kühlung an, welche Grafikkarten man einbauen/auswählen kann, deshalb ist auch die Nachrüstung dann problematisch.

Flexibler ist man immer mit einem Nicht-Portablen.
Aber nun genug OT  (von mir)


----------



## the incredible Leitman (17. Dezember 2007)

olqs hat gesagt.:


> Also ich seh die Möglichkeit bei einigen Modellen schon. Da kann ich die Grafikkarte auswählen.


Achso... tut mir leid, ich habe mir nur ein Modell rausgepickt und was war standartmäßig ne GeForce mit 256MB dabei, die konnte ich nicht ändern -.-

Aber so richtig nen "Notebook-Selbstbaukit" bekomm ich halt nirgendswo...
Die meisten Hersteller haben halt nen Packt mit Graka oder CPU Machern...


----------

